# Circle In R5



## Yoram (Oct 5, 2021)

I have a fix circle in the center of the view in my R5. What it means and how to dissolve it?
Thanks


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 5, 2021)

Yoram said:


> I have a fix circle in the center of the view in my R5. What it means and how to dissolve it?
> Thanks


Looks like the Spot Metering area. Check your metering modes and try some others, such as Evaluative, and see if you like that better. Spot Metering is good in some situations, tricky in others, especially if you aren't used to it. I like Spot for portraits, Evaluative for landscapes.

Have fun!


----------



## Yoram (Oct 5, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> Looks like the Spot Metering area. Check your metering modes and try some others, such as Evaluative, and see if you like that better. Spot Metering is good in some situations, tricky in others, especially if you aren't used to it. I like Spot for portraits, Evaluative for landscapes.
> 
> Have fun!


Thanks/ it was partial metering. spot circle is smaller


----------

